# North Carolina Froggers and surrounding areas



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

FrogDaddy Grand Opening June 27th-28th

Pending a second wave or the rapture...FrogDaddy will be holding a Grand Opening event for our new facility and storefront in Bessemer City NC,just outside of Charlotte.

We will hold a 2-day event with specials and giveaways. We will also do tours of the facility and we will have free food!

Official announcement to come, but whose down for a road trip?


----------



## macg (Apr 19, 2018)

I'm going to try!


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Awesome..should be a good time


----------



## labrashj (Apr 22, 2015)

I'll definitely have to check you guys out. I'm about an hour and a half away in upstate SC and I'm in the planning stages of a 36x18x36 vivarium right now.


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

That's a nice size tank. We have one in our show room. Would love to have you come check out the shop.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Still the Cosner School Rd address?
It's 123 miles, but hey, its a great opportunity!
Pending another US meltdown, I'll be there.
Scott


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Yes sir..great to hear


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

I might give it a whirl especially if they have R. Fant Varadero. Then the wife will have to let me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Getting closer! Getting ready for FrogDaddy's Grand Opening of the new facility and store. Just pulled 20 pumilio and 27 ranitomeya for the event!


----------



## kblack3 (Mar 9, 2015)

Excited for this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Reminder...Grand Opening this weekend


To address people's safety concerns....

We are providing masks at the door as well as hand sanitizer.

We will have an outdoor tent for people to space out, plus we have 10,000 feet of space.

The shop is small and we will have rotations of tours and people in the shop to facilitate social distancing. Doors and smooth surfaces will get frequent wipe downs.

I know it's chaotic times but we are an essential business here in North Carolina. We will do what we can to keep y'all safe.

That said if you have symptoms stay home...if you came into contact with someone with covid stay home.

Hope to see y'all this weekend


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Anyone desire some redhead histos? Got 3 offspring about 3/4 grown...


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

SMenigoz said:


> Anyone desire some redhead histos? Got 3 offspring about 3/4 grown...


Scott, I don't have your new phone #.

I'll PM you here - hope you get this post reply / read your PM's

~Phil


----------



## GenghisBong (Jul 15, 2020)

I live around asheville and I definitely want to make a drive out to see this place


----------



## tarbo96 (Jan 12, 2006)

Come on out. Best time to visit is between 10-3 Monday through Saturday

1420 Costner School Rd
Bessemer City NC


----------



## eazyezcape (Nov 29, 2010)

I will have to come by and check it out.


----------

